# Oh Boy! … you guys



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Now this is funny…


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Now this is funny…
> 
> View attachment 659899


Requested page could not be found.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Oy! I lost it, and can’t find it! duh…

What it said was -
*At a couples counselling meeting the speaker said that couples are so disconnected that 85% of husbands don’t even know what their wives favorite flower is.

To which one of the husbands turned to his wife and said, 
“it’s self rising, isn’t it.” *


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

oh that's mean


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

…and what’s your wife’s favorite flower? and don’t say, whole wheat! 

…I just asked my head groundskeeper that question and he said “carnation” surprised the heck out of me! ♥
Then I asked him why he doesn't grow carnations, and he said, “cause they’re a pain in the neck to grow! 😕


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I know my wife's favorite flour is LilyWhite but have no idea about her favorite flower - probably whichever one is in bloom.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

mark sr said:


> I know my wife's favorite flour is LilyWhite but have no idea about her favorite flower - probably whichever one is in bloom.


LOL…so, you would have turned to your wife and said, “ LilyWhite, isn’t it?” 😁
Ask her, and get back to us, please.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

She said it's WhiteLily flour [I always get it mixed up] she was noncommittal as to which flower.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

LilyWhite sounds more like a flower than a flour!


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I know next to nothing about baking but it's good flour. There was a shortage for awhile and we had to buy different brands and her biscuits weren't near as good. Made a believer out of me!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We don’t have that flour here.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I heard the tale as he answered Pillsbury.

It was supposed to be from the old Newlywed Gameshow. 

ED


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I know what flower my wife likes best, an African Violet. As for flour we use Whitelily or Martha White also good stuff.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Unless you are a professional baker you probably won't be able to tell the differences of one brand AP flour to another brand AP flour. All flours must fall into a range of protein, gluten and I think ash content. Bread flour has a higher gluten content that AP, then there are the Italian flours ground for pizza, etc. Some folks claim they make a world of difference in a pizza dough. I have no experience with them. I use all bread flour or a blend of bread, semolina or rice flours and notice a difference in chewiness. The rice flour blend being the most crispy relative to the others. For bread flour I use Pillsbury simply because it's the only brand available to me. For AP usually Great Value or what ever is the least expensive. My AP flour buckets are a mixture of brands. I have around 130 lbs. of AP.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

wooleybooger said:


> Unless you are a professional baker you probably won't be able to tell the differences of one brand AP flour to another brand AP flour. All flours must fall into a range of protein, gluten and I think ash content. Bread flour has a higher gluten content that AP, then there are the Italian flours ground for pizza, etc. Some folks claim they make a world of difference in a pizza dough. I have no experience with them. I use all bread flour or a blend of bread, semolina or rice flours and notice a difference in chewiness. The rice flour blend being the most crispy relative to the others. For bread flour I use Pillsbury simply because it's the only brand available to me. For AP usually Great Value or what ever is the least expensive. My AP flour buckets are a mixture of brands. I have around 130 lbs. of AP.


Wow, that is a lot of flour WB.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BigJim said:


> Wow, that is a lot of flour WB.


I used to make bread regularly, still make pizza regularly. Maybe have 60 lbs. bread flour and 25 lbs. rice flour.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I could make a complete meal of just really good bread, I love it.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

BigJim said:


> Wow, that is a lot of flour WB.



My Grandmother used to buy 50# bags of it, in those flowery print cloth bags.

I had lots of flour sack shirts, and my Sister got dresses from them. 

Now with this diagnoses of Diabetes, I do not touch it.

I am able to keep my glucose low enough to not need shots, or pills to stay alive long enough to be a mean grumpy old man.


ED


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Come to think of it Ed, we bought the large bags of flour way back when I was a kid also, most of our clothes were made from the flour sacks. There wasn't any place to run out and buy a loaf of bread back then, not out in the sticks where I was raised.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

BigJim said:


> Come to think of it Ed, we bought the large bags of flour way back when I was a kid also, most of our clothes were made from the flour sacks. There wasn't any place to run out and buy a loaf of bread back then, not out in the sticks where I was raised.


There was the town's only grocery a block away, when I was a kid,

But We still bought the large sized everything, always cost less per unit, and you don't have to go as often. 

There was always a Cake baking, or bread, pies, and Cinnamon rolls, and things like that.



ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here’s another funny one. 😁


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

My wife operating a lawnmower - that's about as rare as my wife at the gas station.

Her favorite flower, when I have time to buy them for her between mowing the lawn and filling her car up with gas, is astromelia. Very pretty and last a long time in a vase before they fall apart. She hates roses because they wilt in a day or two.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’m with your wife, ^^^ I never go to gas up my car, my guy does it for me.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Two Knots said:


> I’m with your wife, ^^^ I never go to gas up my car, my guy does it for me.


sigh

and y'all wonder why you never get flowers!


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My wife doesn’t mow the lawn because she can’t cut a straight line. She tried while I was recovering from shoulder surgery but the lawn looked like she was chasing a snake while mowing.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Old Thomas said:


> My wife doesn’t mow the lawn because she can’t cut a straight line. She tried while I was recovering from shoulder surgery but the lawn looked like she was chasing a snake while mowing.


 Suspect intentional meandering.

Especially if she knows that you are a perfectionist when it comes to your lawn appearance.

ED


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

snic said:


> bout as rare as my wife at the gas station


When we go somewhere we usually take my jeep [it's easier for me to get in/out of] but occasionally we'll take her car ..... usually when the tank is low. She'll buy/pump her own gas when she has to but it seems I do it more often.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

snic said:


> sigh
> 
> and y'all wonder why you never get flowers!


He brings me flowers all the time…in winter he buys them, the other seasons he grows them.


----------

